# 1981 Schwinn Scrambler carcass



## parkrndl (Dec 31, 2018)

just picked this up off Craigslist.  based on the little bit of research I did, this was built by Giant for Schwinn.  maybe that's why the welds are so ugly.    the plan is to build it up with stuff I have around and enjoy beating the snot out of it like I'm 12 again. 





















I had some 36-spoke alloy wheels off a kids' Toys-R-Us bike that look pretty good, and a junker 10-speed seat and drainpipe seatpost... now it kinda looks like a bike.  Knocking off as much rust and dirt as I can.  Should be a fun little beater.


----------



## parkrndl (Jan 5, 2019)

and now it's a rider.  may be switching out to a traditional layback with a brace in it, but the rust on this one matches the bike so well...


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 19, 2019)

Omg is it for sale? I love it and I need one!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheezer (Feb 16, 2019)

parkrndl said:


> and now it's a rider. may be switching out to a traditional layback with a brace in it, but the rust on this one matches the bike so well...
> View attachment 928642
> 
> View attachment 928643
> ...



I also have one of these, black and yellow, with the Giant serial #, was this primarily a 1981 thing?

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## parkrndl (Feb 16, 2019)

Cheezer said:


> I also have one of these, black and yellow, with the Giant serial #, was this primarily a 1981 thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



As I understand it, in the early 1980s Schwinn transferred their production to Giant in Japan to cut costs and sell bikes at prices competitive with other manufacturers.  But that's just what I got from the Wikipedia article.

If it's originally black and yellow, and has a 1981 serial number, it might be a Phantom.  Scroll down to the Phantom entry here.


----------



## Cheezer (Feb 16, 2019)

parkrndl said:


> As I understand it, in the early 1980s Schwinn transferred their production to Giant in Japan to cut costs and sell bikes at prices competitive with other manufacturers.  But that's just what I got from the Wikipedia article.
> 
> If it's originally black and yellow, and has a 1981 serial number, it might be a Phantom.  Scroll down to the Phantom entry here.




Just went out to look, it has a G0681 number, you may be right about the Phantom, it looks just like the Phantom Mag with the Skyway Tuff II but without the chain guard. Strange is that it has the Scrambler decal on the top bar same as yours?
Dave


----------



## parkrndl (Feb 18, 2019)

Cheezer said:


> Just went out to look, it has a G0681 number, you may be right about the Phantom, it looks just like the Phantom Mag with the Skyway Tuff II but without the chain guard. Strange is that it has the Scrambler decal on the top bar same as yours?
> Dave




Heh heh heh full disclosure about that Scrambler decal... it wasn't on there when I got it.  It's actually not even really a decal; I made a stencil and sponge-painted it on.  I am fairly sure, though, that when my bike was new it had that type decal in that spot. 

Interesting that yours has a Scrambler decal.  They don't list black as a color for the Scrambler that year, but I suppose stuff like that happened at the factory.  Does yours have a single gusset there at the head tube or a double gusset?

Also, if anyone else is following along, I did change the seatpost out like I was thinking of doing...


----------



## Cheezer (Feb 18, 2019)

parkrndl said:


> Heh heh heh full disclosure about that Scrambler decal... it wasn't on there when I got it.  It's actually not even really a decal; I made a stencil and sponge-painted it on.  I am fairly sure, though, that when my bike was new it had that type decal in that spot.
> 
> Interesting that yours has a Scrambler decal.  They don't list black as a color for the Scrambler that year, but I suppose stuff like that happened at the factory.  Does yours have a single gusset there at the head tube or a double gusset?
> 
> ...




It has the double gusset , i will post a pic if i can get a good one tonight.


----------

